# If I could pass this little tip along -



## EvansNC (Nov 14, 2008)

*Since I'm new to the bee world I have been doing a lot of reading the last 8 -10 months. I have Carniolan. I've read where our girls occationally enjoy a little swim in others pools.. ( For whatever reason). With a housing development across the road from me and one known swimming pool I decided to buy my girls their own bird bath pool. Since they have an attraction to certain smells I decided to put some 'Honey B Healthy' in theirs.

Last evening I went down to check and clean it and they were like cattle in a feed lot. So cute watching them all circled drinking.. lol What do they need with chlorine anyway... If I wanted blondes I would have gotten Italians. :bow:*


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

That's great! Just be sure that you provide them something (pine straw/sticks) to prevent them from drowning..QB


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

And make sure you always keep it filled so they don't have to go looking for another source.


----------

